# Ready to learn



## Hammonds (Dec 4, 2018)

I just ordered my vacuum pot, put together my pressure pot and ordered all the stuff it takes to start. Looking forward to getting underway! I'm hoping it going to be a good addition to my game call business. I am really impressed with the results many of you guys are turning out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## The100road (Dec 4, 2018)

Have fun! It’s addicting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hammonds (Dec 4, 2018)

The100road said:


> Have fun! It’s addicting.


You Sure have turned out so great looking blanks>

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MNTurner (Dec 4, 2018)

You'll love it. It's a great way to make use of wood that might not have otherwise been used. I'd love to see how your first casts go! Feel free to ask questions here, too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hammonds (Dec 6, 2018)

Thank You Andy!!! My equipment should be delivered this weekend. I retire from work in 10 days so I probably will wait until then to start. I'm really excited to get going.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

